# Scottish west coast beaches



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Another request for info concerning Scotland!

Sue and I are planning a tour of the west coast - and possibly the Outer Hebrides - in May. We are particularly keen to hear of recommendations of fine beaches we can visit with the motorhome, either on the mainland or offshore.

I've seen various photos of glorious Caribbean-like white sand and turquoise waters north of the border and would love to find some of the best beaches - realise we may not encounter the desired sub-tropical weather to totally fulfill our fantasy  

It would be great to hear about places where we could park overnight on the coast, but we are just as interested in beaches we can access in the motorhome without necessarily being able to stay over. Unfortunately, I'm somewhat restricted how far I can walk at the moment, because of dodgy knee - I can generally manage about a mile.

Many thanks in advance for any suggestions or advice on the subject.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

There are some stunning beaches around Morar, just south of Mallaig on the mainland - and several of them are easily reached from the site at Camusdarrach http://www.road-to-the-isles.org.uk/camusdarach-campsite.html Well worth a visit!

Mod note: link corrected, spykal

Apologies - and thanks for correction! Sad to see Camusdarrach is up for sale - and sale details make no mention of campsite, so it will probably revert to being a private house.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I could not get the link to work, what about the dreaded mossies, those pesky female ones are the real trouble makers. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You do realise the best beaches in the whole of the UK are in Northumberland...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Solwaybuggier, be an angel and edit the link by removing the last full stop...

http://www.road-to-the-isles.org.uk/camusdarach-campsite.html

Thanks

Norm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> You do realise the best beaches in the whole of the UK are in Northumberland...


Oy, gadgey, I do not want my restful wildcamping weekends ruined by a bunch of southern numpties spoiling my view.

Promote Scotland or Sussex instead. (if you do, I will give you some good spots). :wink: :wink:


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do not worry about the midges, May is early and the wind will keep them away.........if the wind drops though!
There are many wonderful beaches, we liked the one on Vatersay, a beach either side to always find shelter.
Great for birdwatching throughout the hebrides, corncrakes should be back by then.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi mike!

Agree with Vatersay comment and you can wild camp next to the community hall where there is water and a wc, and just over the causeway onto Barra and you'll find the greatest beach of all right by the Barra Beach Hotel with easy parking and access. And if you do make the trip all the way to Barra (and therefore Vatersay which is connected) get yourself an island hopscotch ticket (great value - subsidised by Scottish Government) and do the lot - Barra to Lewis via the Uists, Benbecula and Harris. All the best UK beaches are there.

Up on the Uists there are miles of sand along the west coast, try any of the minor roads going west off the main N-S road, the A865.

If you camp at the excellent site at Lionacleit on Benbecula there is a great beach just a short walk through the dunes, 10 minutes max. from your hook-up! Further north Baleshare is amazing.

Another great beach lies on the west side of Berneray. HRH Charles's favourite!

Up on Harris the west side is great for beaches, just follow the A859 and pick your spot, with Seilebost and especially Luskentyre being outstanding and accessible.

Up on Lewis the Uigg area is best with outstanding sands at Uigg Bay by Timsgarry (the Lewis Chessmen were found in the sand here), and at Valtos or Bhaltos just to the north. Much further north check out the B895 out of Stornoway which passes several good east coast beaches before arrving at Tolsta - good mh parking, a loo, and relatively easy walk to fantastic beach with about a mile of sand leading to great cliffs, all very safe and very do-able.

If the Outer Hebrides is too far I recommend three good sites with great beaches:

1. Clachtoll - NW of Lochinver on the B869

2. Sango Sands - Durness

3. Dunnet Bay (CC) - this is outstanding, big, and right next to one of the very best sites in th UK

Loads more, its worth researching, Sea View Camping is a book worth having if you like camping near beaches generally, it covers England and Wales too:

www.vicariousbooks.co.uk

and we like The Rough Guide to Scottish Highlands and Islands (ISBN 1-84353-690-0) for our regular trips up to the North West.

Happy travelling - let us know how you get on.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This section of my Coast Blog has some excellent beaches >click<

once you've read that If you click on the link at the bottom to part 5a then at the end of that part you can see beaches further south amongst them Ardtoe which I give a huge recommendation to if you are South of Skye


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

This one near Mallaig (Fort William nearest large town) is rather special.

http://www.invercaimbecaravansite.co.uk/


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Mike,
If you go to Mull then I highly recommend Fidden Farm near Fionnphort. See here for a review - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1317

Cally & I thought this place was just beautiful and will certainly head back again at some point.
I'll try to attach a photo so you can get the idea of why we liked it.

Bill


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi - thank you so much for all the invaluable information!

It's what makes MHF brilliant; when such an amazing quick and helpful response is forthcoming from members willing to share their travelling experiences and other advice.

Very much appreciate the time and trouble everybody has taken to offer details of their favourite beaches - we can't wait for spring and our big trip to Scotland. 

Still interested if there are any more recommendations.

Mike and Sue


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Since Bill mentioned Mull, which has a small band of addicts who try to keep quiet about it  , mention must be made of Calgary. Wild camping supported by parking and public WC, fabulous small safe beach, wonderful (small compared to Uists) machair. Not a proper campsite like Fidden but very popular with roaming Mull enthusiasts and usually two or three mhs there. Sometimes the way onto the grassy parking area is blocked with big stones but there is still room to park next to the road on hardstanding. If by any chance thats not possible (can't think why but just in case) there is a very good off road car park at the other end of the beach well used during the day but which will be empty overnight and perfect for wild camping - toilet is still only 400 yds away for 'emptying' if and when when necessary. 

Calgary is the place which gave the bigger one in Canada its name and was featured on the 'who do you think you are' episode when David the timelord Tennant traced his ancestors back to his crofting origins.

Calgary is a 'must do' for Mull addicts! ....... don't tell anyone


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Since Bill mentioned Mull, which has a small band of addicts who try to keep quiet about it  , mention must be made of Calgary. Wild camping supported by parking and public WC, fabulous small safe beach, wonderful (small compared to Uists) machair. Not a proper campsite like Fidden but very popular with roaming Mull enthusiasts and usually two or three mhs there. Sometimes the way onto the grassy parking area is blocked with big stones but there is still room to park next to the road on hardstanding. If by any chance thats not possible (can't think why but just in case) there is a very good off road car park at the other end of the beach well used during the day but which will be empty overnight and perfect for wild camping - toilet is still only 400 yds away for 'emptying' if and when when necessary.
> 
> Calgary is the place which gave the bigger one in Canada its name and was featured on the 'who do you think you are' episode when David the timelord Tennant traced his ancestors back to his crofting origins.
> 
> Calgary is a 'must do' for Mull addicts! ....... don't tell anyone


The 'off road car park' mentioned above is clearly signed no overnight parking.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Jagman said:
> 
> 
> > Since Bill mentioned Mull, which has a small band of addicts who try to keep quiet about it  , mention must be made of Calgary. Wild camping supported by parking and public WC, fabulous small safe beach, wonderful (small compared to Uists) machair. Not a proper campsite like Fidden but very popular with roaming Mull enthusiasts and usually two or three mhs there. Sometimes the way onto the grassy parking area is blocked with big stones but there is still room to park next to the road on hardstanding. If by any chance thats not possible (can't think why but just in case) there is a very good off road car park at the other end of the beach well used during the day but which will be empty overnight and perfect for wild camping - toilet is still only 400 yds away for 'emptying' if and when when necessary.
> ...


Correct - no overnighting here now;
Motorhomers have been asked to 'move on' from this spot now.


----------

